# Politics and News > World Affairs >  UK evicts Moderate Muslims

## Calypso Jones

for going on a rape Jihad...in the UK.

Via FrontPage Mag
A new generation of the Libyan army was supposed to be trained in the West as part of international efforts to rebuild the country after the ouster of Muammar Gaddafi. Hand-picked recruits were invited to rural England for basic infantry and junior command training.\

On Tuesday, however, the British Ministry of Defense announced that all 300 trainees would be sent home early after a string of sexual assaults were perpetrated against the residents of Cambridgeshire, culminating in the alleged gang rape of a young man.[...]

Two of the recruits have admitted to two sexual assaults and a bicycle theft in Market Square right at the center of the old town. They also pleaded guilty to threatening a police office. Another cadet, aged 18, has been charged with three sexual assaults.

In total, police have investigated reports of 11 sexual assaults in central Cambridge within nine days.

*The most serious of those took place on Christs Piece, which is between Jesus and Emmanuel colleges, on Sunday October 26. A man in his early 20s allegedly was approached by two Libyan soldiers who subjected him to a serious sexual assault. Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, were charged with rape on Monday.*

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014),Daily Bread (11-30-2014),Hairball (12-05-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-01-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-17-2014),Rutabaga (11-30-2014),St James (01-16-2015),texmaster (12-17-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

This multicultural stuff doesn't work in somewhat free countries. Communist don't like our laws and always trying to change them, Islam won't adapt to our laws either. I don't hate Muslims but they won't like America if they don't understand we have freedom of Religion and non religion. I won't go live in Egypt or China. I don't know if they were not attacking a gay man or a female they thought was doing something wrong. Or they could just be scum, who knows.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014),Daily Bread (11-30-2014),DonGlock26 (11-30-2014),Rutabaga (11-30-2014)

----------


## nonsqtr

Hm. And here I thought this was a joke.

----------


## DonGlock26

I'm reading a history of the US Army in WWII. The French used Arab colonial troops in Italy, and the amount of raped civilians- even elderly men and children sickened the US troops.

----------


## Trinnity

> Via FrontPage Mag *The most serious of those took place on Christ’s Piece, which is between Jesus and Emmanuel colleges, on Sunday October 26. A man in his early 20s allegedly was approached by two Libyan soldiers who subjected him to a serious sexual assault. Moktar Ali Saad Mahmoud, 33, and Ibrahim Abogutila, 22, were charged with rape on Monday.*


It's to my understanding this kind of rape (anal) is about dominating the infidel. It's not sexual but a sign of physical and psychological domination. I think that's exactly what it is and we have failed to realize the base and animalistic (barbaric) meanings of beheading, rape, slavery, building a mosque near ground zero, or "Religion of _'Peace'_ ". I'd think most of the people here know exactly what I'm getting at.

----------

Daily Bread (11-30-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014),St James (01-16-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> *It's to my understanding this kind of rape (anal) is about dominating the infidel. It's not sexual but a sign of physical and psychological domination*. I think that's exactly what it is and we have failed to realize the base and animalistic (barbaric) meanings of beheading, rape, slavery, building a mosque near ground zero, or "Religion of _'Peace'_ ". I'd think most of the people here know exactly what I'm getting at.



my dog is muslim?

----------

Canadianeye (12-01-2014),Daily Bread (11-30-2014),Pregnar Kraps (01-16-2015),St James (01-16-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

ya know,,,,you just gotta wonder,,,who the hell comes up with the idea that "gee,,im so mad!  i think im just gonna buttfuck em!"

i mean,,,really?

thats the first thing that pops into their mind?
just like a dog?

im begining to suspect that perhaps the muzzys didnt learn it from their dogs,,,after all,,,humans domesticated dogs,,,dogs learned from humans...

----------


## Daily Bread

> ya know,,,,you just gotta wonder,,,who the hell comes up with the idea that "gee,,im so mad!  i think im just gonna buttfuck em!"
> 
> i mean,,,really?
> 
> thats the first thing that pops into their mind?
> just like a dog?
> 
> im begining to suspect that perhaps the muzzys didnt learn it from their dogs,,,after all,,,humans domesticated dogs,,,dogs learned from humans...


Not uncommon for them . They are Shepards and it is acceptable for Muslim shepherds to have sex with goats ,sheep and assorted beast of burden . Have you ever seen what the women look like !

----------

Pregnar Kraps (01-16-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Not uncommon for them . They are Shepards and it is acceptable for Muslim shepherds to have sex with goats ,sheep and assorted beast of burden . Have you ever seen what the women look like !


its just that it seems so odd a choice...

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

We should be doing the same thing, either by execution or exile.  we need to get rid of the sand monkeys in this country.  I saw an article where the French wanted to open Devil's Island again and sent their Muslim upstarts there.  Perhaps the US and Western Europe should consider it and do it on a joint basis.

http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2854318/Send-jihadis-Devil-s-Island-French-politician-demands-Paris-reopens-Papillon-jail-terrorists.html

----------

Daily Bread (12-01-2014)

----------


## Daily Bread

> We should be doing the same thing, either by execution or exile.  we need to get rid of the sand monkeys in this country.  I saw an article where the French wanted to open Devil's Island again and sent their Muslim upstarts there.  Perhaps the US and Western Europe should consider it and do it on a joint basis.
> 
> http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2854318/Send-jihadis-Devil-s-Island-French-politician-demands-Paris-reopens-Papillon-jail-terrorists.html


To lessen the turmoil that this religion adheres to we will have to do something soon . This isn't a question of absorbing a nationality that eventually adjust its history to ours . Were dealing with a hardcore fanatical religion that doesn't believe in accepting coexistence . They can't be sent away ,they must ,as horrible as it sounds ,be exterminated.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-01-2014)

----------


## Canadianeye

> To lessen the turmoil that this religion adheres to we will have to do something soon . This isn't a question of absorbing a nationality that eventually adjust its history to ours . Were dealing with a hardcore fanatical religion that doesn't believe in accepting coexistence . They can't be sent away ,they must ,as horrible as it sounds ,be exterminated.


The first step would have to be acknowledging it isn't a religion at all. Mo had an envy to be one of the book club in seeking legitimacy.

----------

Daily Bread (12-02-2014),Rutabaga (12-01-2014)

----------


## Hairball

People who are truly good in their hearts don't rape.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-17-2014)

----------


## Renaldo Dubois

An extremist Muslim is the one who saws your head off.  The moderate Muslim is the one who ties your hands and holds your feet down.

----------

Canadianeye (12-11-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-17-2014)

----------


## Beevee

> I'm reading a history of the US Army in WWII. The French used Arab colonial troops in Italy, and the amount of raped civilians- even elderly men and children* sickened the US troops.*


Have morals, do they?

Which is no doubt why there is a multitude of American accents in countries where American troops have been stationed.

----------


## RMNIXON

> It's to my understanding this kind of rape (anal) is about dominating the infidel. It's not sexual but a sign of physical and psychological domination. I think that's exactly what it is and we have failed to realize the base and animalistic (barbaric) meanings of beheading, rape, slavery, building a mosque near ground zero, or "Religion of _'Peace'_ ". I'd think most of the people here know exactly what I'm getting at.



Looks at the barbaric way Islam treats women. 

Look at their so called social and spiritual values with an obsession about virgins. Virgins to do what with exactly in this life or the next?

The bought and sold brides and uncle creepy has lots of coin. 

And a mass murdering genocidal founder who can't be pictured, who married girls at age nine and had sex we don't know when......but that makes it OK for all other men. 


Does this hint at a Cult of sexual perversion for harry old Muslim men, because it does to me. A 13th Century nightmare alive and well!

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-17-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Looks at the barbaric way Islam treats women. 
> 
> Look at their so called social and spiritual values with an obsession about virgins. Virgins to do what with exactly in this life or the next?
> 
> The bought and sold brides and uncle creepy has lots of coin. 
> 
> And a mass murdering genocidal founder who can't be pictured, who married girls at age nine and had sex we don't know when......but that makes it OK for all other men. 
> 
> 
> Does this hint at a Cult of sexual perversion for harry old Muslim men, because it does to me. A 13th Century nightmare alive and well!


Women that immigrate here from those countries usually assimilate into our culture very well. Once they have been here for awhile, they realize that they don't want to go back to being treated, at best, liker a child, or, at worst, like a piece of property.

My wife is from Iran and is a member of an Islamic sub-sect of Shia that was declared illegal by the government of Iran. Coming here avoids much persecution for her. I have sponsored a niece who has embraced living here and has no intention of going back. She is experiencing far more opportunity than would be available to her in Iran.

Now, my wife and niece are Muslims but, they don't tie the hands and feet of decapitation victims. In fact, they are appalled by such barbaric activity and don't endorse nor condone it in any way. Their clergy has been on the record as denouncing the terrorists. However, they were rewarded for it with systematic oppression and exile.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Have morals, do they?
> 
> Which is no doubt why there is a multitude of American accents in countries where American troops have been stationed.






Here is the theatrical trailer. Below is the full documentary.

Fascinating.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> People who are truly good in their hearts don't rape.


How would they know good from bad if they never learned it at home???

How would they know good from bad if they never learned it in public school???

How would they know good from bad if they never attended Church on Saturday or Sunday???

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-17-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Women that immigrate here from those countries usually assimilate into our culture very well. Once they have been here for awhile, they realize that they don't want to go back to being treated, at best, liker a child, or, at worst, like a piece of property.
> 
> My wife is from Iran and is a member of an Islamic sub-sect of Shia that was declared illegal by the government of Iran. Coming here avoids much persecution for her. I have sponsored a niece who has embraced living here and has no intention of going back. She is experiencing far more opportunity than would be available to her in Iran.
> 
> Now, my wife and niece are Muslims but, they don't tie the hands and feet of decapitation victims. In fact, they are appalled by such barbaric activity and don't endorse nor condone it in any way. Their clergy has been on the record as denouncing the terrorists. However, they were rewarded for it with systematic oppression and exile.


God bless you and your family.

Every Muslim is obligated to perform Jihad** to help the progress of Islam toward one day achieving global supremacy.


***Jihad of the heart/soul* (jihad bil qalb/nafs) is concerned with combating “evil” (i.e. un-Islamic) desires and the devil in the attempt to escape his persuasion to evil. In other words this is the “internal” jihad.

*Jihad by the tongue/pen* (jihad bil lisan/qallam) is concerned with spreading the word of Islam with one's tongue or writing and the verbal (or written) defence of Islam.


*Jihad by the hand* (jihad bil yad) refers to choosing to do what is right and to combat injustice and what is wrong in Islamic terms with action, e.g. protest, demanding “special consideration” etc. Some Muslim writers see “hand-jihad” as subsuming sword-jihad (below{1}).


*Jihad by the sword* (jihad bis saif) refers to qital fi sabili Allahi ([armed] fighting in the way of Allah, or holy war), this is the most common usage by Salafi and Wahhabi Muslims and the most ancient. For example, Sahih Bukhari (the pre-eminent Hadith collection of Sunni Islam) has ~200 references to jihad and 98% (~196) of them refer to it in the sense of armed warfare against non-Muslims{2}.

http://www.islam-watch.org/home/165-...-the-west.html

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> An extremist Muslim is the one who saws your head off.  The moderate Muslim is the one who ties your hands and holds your feet down.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-17-2014),St James (01-16-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> To lessen the turmoil that this religion adheres to we will have to do something soon . This isn't a question of absorbing a nationality that eventually adjust its history to ours . Were dealing with a hardcore fanatical religion that doesn't believe in accepting coexistence . They can't be sent away ,they must ,as horrible as it sounds ,be exterminated.


Maybe restricting their population to 2% could work.

That is when the inherent problems begin to manifest among congregations of Muslims in a free non-Muslim society.

Read the article.

http://www.think-israel.org/butrick.5stagesislam.html

----------

St James (01-16-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> God bless you and your family.
> 
> Every Muslim is obligated to perform Jihad** to help the progress of Islam toward one day achieving global supremacy.
> 
> 
> ***Jihad of the heart/soul* (jihad bil qalb/nafs) is concerned with combating evil (i.e. un-Islamic) desires and the devil in the attempt to escape his persuasion to evil. In other words this is the internal jihad.
> 
> *Jihad by the tongue/pen* (jihad bil lisan/qallam) is concerned with spreading the word of Islam with one's tongue or writing and the verbal (or written) defence of Islam.
> 
> ...


My wife's sect does not promote violence nor do they stress global supremacy. The teachers within her sect all have very high level science degrees and promote the betterment of mankind via science. Their classes (they don't go to mosque) are conducted like a classroom blended with religious service. The teachers don't just sit in front of them and bark at them how they should believe but teach them how to study the topics. They do not promote violence in any way nor do they make excuses for it. However, they are not mainstream by any means. They are persecuted and spread all over the world.

The ancestral grave sites of the clergy were systematically desecrated in a very public way by the government of Iran. The members of the sect were systematically oppressed via the authorities. As a result, most of the clergy has been living in exile. Many of the members have had to seek refuge in the western democracies where they will not be persecuted for their religious beliefs.

This is the price of speaking out against Islamic extremist terrorists. My wife and members of her sect have paid and continue to pay the price for speaking out.  However, no one seems to know about it and many refuse to believe that it ever occurred. This is because the Lap Dog Media refuses to report about it. When Muslims do speak out against terrorism, they tend to blame the terrorists themselves for their actions. Since they don't blame Bush or the US, the Lap Dog Media is not interested in reporting it.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-17-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> My wife's sect does not promote violence nor do they stress global supremacy. The teachers within her sect all have very high level science degrees and promote the betterment of mankind via science. Their classes (they don't go to mosque) are conducted like a classroom blended with religious service. The teachers don't just sit in front of them and bark at them how they should believe but teach them how to study the topics. They do not promote violence in any way nor do they make excuses for it. However, they are not mainstream by any means. They are persecuted and spread all over the world.
> 
> The ancestral grave sites of the clergy were systematically desecrated in a very public way by the government of Iran. The members of the sect were systematically oppressed via the authorities. As a result, most of the clergy has been living in exile. Many of the members have had to seek refuge in the western democracies where they will not be persecuted for their religious beliefs.
> 
> This is the price of speaking out against Islamic extremist terrorists. My wife and members of her sect have paid and continue to pay the price for speaking out.  However, no one seems to know about it and many refuse to believe that it ever occurred. This is because the Lap Dog Media refuses to report about it. When Muslims do speak out against terrorism, they tend to blame the terrorists themselves for their actions. Since they don't blame Bush or the US, the Lap Dog Media is not interested in reporting it.


Very interesting. Thanks.

As I said before, God bless you and your family.

 :Smile:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-17-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Very interesting. Thanks.
> 
> As I said before, God bless you and your family.


I thank you very much. I'm not a very religious person. However, having my wife and son in my life is proof of God's existence.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-17-2014)

----------


## St James

> my dog is muslim?




..but Taz will stand in.................... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## St James

> We should be doing the same thing, either by execution or exile.  we need to get rid of the sand monkeys in this country.  I saw an article where the French wanted to open Devil's Island again and sent their Muslim upstarts there.  Perhaps the US and Western Europe should consider it and do it on a joint basis.
> 
> http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2854318/Send-jihadis-Devil-s-Island-French-politician-demands-Paris-reopens-Papillon-jail-terrorists.html


that's waaaaaaaaaaaay to close to American soil. Antarctica would seem a better choice..............jes sayin'

----------


## Francie

I get the impression Muslim men think sex is a right and laugh off the idea of rape as no big deal because women are property. They seem to have little to no grasp of humanity or empathy. Well, most of them anyway.

----------

St James (01-16-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I get the impression Muslim men think sex is a right and laugh off the idea of rape as no big deal because *women are property*. They seem to have little to no grasp of humanity or empathy. Well, most of them anyway.



sharia law is meant to protect the virtues of women as defined in the quran,,and punish those who disobey...

but things dont always go [or interpreted] as planned...

things get "twisted"...

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> ..but Taz will stand in....................


My favorite head smacker, Special Agent Leroy Jethro Gibbs smacks my favorite head smackee, Special Agent Tony DiNozzo, for the first time.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I get the impression Muslim men think sex is a right and laugh off the idea of rape as no big deal because women are property. They seem to have little to no grasp of humanity or empathy. Well, most of them anyway.


There are quite a few Americans who are completely ignorant of what Islam is about.

This transcript of a debate by Iranian born, Amir Taheri, will open more than a few eyes!

Read just what Islam means in practice.




> Lest us return to the issue of equality.
> 
> 
> The idea is unacceptable to Islam.
> 
> 
> For the non-believer cannot be the equal of the believer.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/1138942/posts

The article continues at the link and will come as a surprise to more than a few Liberals.

----------


## Katzndogz

Here's the question. 

Why is there no Reformed Mosque of Islam?  When Christians disagree they start a new denomination.  There are dozens of different denominations of Christianity.  There is only one version of muslim.   If it was true that there is this great majority of muslims that believe in a different interpretation of islam why haven't they challenged the extremists with a Reformed Mosque and swallowed them up?

The reformers are too few and are too scared.

----------


## Sheldonna

> for going on a rape Jihad...in the UK.
> 
> Via FrontPage MagA new generation of the Libyan army was supposed to be trained in the West as part of international efforts to rebuild the country after the ouster of Muammar Gaddafi. Hand-picked recruits were invited to rural England for basic infantry and junior command training.\
> 
> On Tuesday, however, the British Ministry of Defense announced that all 300 trainees would be sent home early after a string of sexual assaults were perpetrated against the residents of Cambridgeshire, culminating in the alleged gang rape of a young man.[...]
> 
> Two of the recruits have admitted to two sexual assaults and a bicycle theft in Market Square right at the center of the old town. They also pleaded guilty to threatening a police office. Another cadet, aged 18, has been charged with three sexual assaults.
> 
> In total, police have investigated reports of 11 sexual assaults in central Cambridge within nine days.
> ...


I really think that castration is appropriate punishment for raping muzzies.  Especially since they do so love to separate another body part from infidels' bodies.  Seems fitting somehow.

----------


## Rutabaga

> ]I really think that castration [/B]is appropriate punishment for raping muzzies.  Especially since they do so love to separate another body part from infidels' bodies.  Seems fitting somehow.



ghead,,take a whack at it!

----------


## sooda

> I really think that castration is appropriate punishment for raping muzzies.  Especially since they do so love to separate another body part from infidels' bodies.  Seems fitting somehow.


Beheading is the appropriate penalty.

----------


## Francie

> sharia law is meant to protect the virtues of women as defined in the quran,,and punish those who disobey...but things dont always go [or interpreted] as planned...things get "twisted"...


You'd think moderate Muslims would be making a big outcry against the radicals who've made their religion so savage and monstrous.

----------


## Francie

> There are quite a few Americans who are completely ignorant of what Islam is about.


It seems like Islam is so in the dark ages as to be unsalvageable.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (01-19-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> It seems like Islam is so in the dark ages as to be unsalvageable.


Spread the word.

*The Goal of Islam is to make all of humanity submit to Shariah Law.*

"Every accommodation non-Muslims make for Muslims moves our culture, our beliefs, and our legal systems one step closer to Sharia law."

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> You'd think moderate Muslims would be making a big outcry against the radicals who've made their religion so savage and monstrous.


That concept only exists in Western societies.

Everyone in the Muslim lands, I believe, recognizes that the Terrorists ARE the true 'green' Muslims and the so called moderate Muslims are actually regarded as slackers or shirkers or Jahilyyacs.





> When a person embraced Islam during the time of the Prophet, he would immediately cut himself off from *Jahiliyyah*. 
> 
> When he stepped into the circle of Islam, he would start a new life, separating himself completely from his past life under ignorance of the Divine Law. 
> 
> He would look upon the deeds during his life of ignorance with mistrust and fear, with a feeling that these were impure and could not be tolerated in Islam! 
> 
> With this feeling, he would turn toward Islam for new guidance; and if at any time temptations overpowered him, or the old habits attracted him, or if he became lax in carrying out the injunctions of Islam, he would become restless with a sense of guilt and would feel the need to purify himself of what had happened, and would turn to the Quran to mold himself according to its guidance.
> 
>  — Sayyid Qutb[1] [9]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahiliy...porary_society


Moderate Muslims also give a lot of lip service to being moderate. But what is their definition of moderation?

Finally, for those who haven't yet seen it, here is the MODERATE MUSLIM conundrum explained very well by Brigitte Gabriel.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (01-24-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Here's the question. 
> 
> Why is there no Reformed Mosque of Islam?  When Christians disagree they start a new denomination.  There are dozens of different denominations of Christianity.  There is only one version of muslim.   If it was true that there is this great majority of muslims that believe in a different interpretation of islam why haven't they challenged the extremists with a Reformed Mosque and swallowed them up?
> 
> The reformers are too few and are too scared.


I believe this whole idea of there being an uprising of moderate Muslims to assert that the TRUE Islam, (the REAL one supposedly being a kinder, gentler brand of Islam) is benign to non-Muslims, is typical of Liberal fantasies.

Libs are always trying to impose on others their idea of what the others' reality should be.

Conservatives don't buy into these fantasies and most Muslims buy into it, either! Only a few Muslims are buying into it.

And that is the hallmark of ALL Liberal ideas which are merely fantasies.

No one salutes it once its been raised up the flagpole.

Nobody is buying the idea of  moderate Muslims taking back THEIR religion except hopeful non-Muslims, mostly.

And most of them Liberals.

How long will we cling to this obviously bogus fantasy?

How many years has Linus been going out into the pumpkin patch waiting all night long for the Great Pumpkin to arrive?

----------


## cable2

I did not read one post that was not full of hate towards Muslims as a whole.. a bunch of Libyans behave they way they would back home, badly.. 

but they are the West's badly behaved Libyans.

----------


## sooda

> There are quite a few Americans who are completely ignorant of what Islam is about.
> 
> This transcript of a debate by Iranian born, Amir Taheri, will open more than a few eyes!
> 
> Read just what Islam means in practice.
> 
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/1138942/posts
> 
> The article continues at the link and will come as a surprise to more than a few Liberals.


You learn about Islam from Free Republic???????????

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

A Muslim is nothing more than a pathetic thug looking for a place to start trouble.  They are not happy unless they are causing misery for someone, and that includes their own people.

----------


## Hairball

Where are moderate Muslims speaking out against radical Islam terrorists? I don't see them.

----------


## cable2

> _Where are moderate Muslims speaking out_ against radical Islam terrorists? I don't see them.


all over the world.. but you have turned from them and carry on blaming them for the crimes of the criminals.. shame on you !

----------


## cable2

> A Muslim is nothing more than a pathetic thug looking for a place to start trouble.  They are not happy unless they are causing misery for someone, and that includes their own people.


with such rabid hate towards all Muslims it's no wonder some Muslims feel they must find a way to protect themselves from your hate.. shame.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> with such rabid hate towards all Muslims it's no wonder some Muslims feel they must find a way to protect themselves from your hate.. shame.


If the Muslims that do not believe as the radicals do, would speak up, they wouldn't be thought of in such a manner, but to remain silent on the issue is to condone or show favor of the actions of the radicals.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Islam is a scourge on humanity.

Period.

----------

Sab (03-08-2015)

----------


## cable2

> If the Muslims that do not believe as the radicals do, would speak up, they wouldn't be thought of in such a manner, but to remain silent on the issue is to condone or show favor of the actions of the radicals.


go back and look at the coverage on the attacks in France.. you'll find enough Muslims [_enough even for the likes of you_] speaking out, even when the extreme right went on the attack on Muslims right across France.. try 'France24' news site.

----------


## cable2

> _Islam is a scourge on humanity._
> 
> Period.


what can one say in the face of such evil ranting... shame on you 'Corruptbuddha'

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> go back and look at the coverage on the attacks in France.. you'll find enough Muslims [_enough even for the likes of you_] speaking out, even when the extreme right went on the attack on Muslims right across France.. try 'France24' news site.


To few to late.  Where have they been since the 80's when the radicals started all this crap?  The moderates are nothing more than radicals that haven't entered the fight yet.

----------


## cable2

> Originally Posted by *cable2* 
> _go back and look at the coverage on the attacks in France.. you'll find enough Muslims [enough even for the likes of you] speaking out, even when the extreme right went on the attack on Muslims right across France.. try 'France24' news site._





> To few to late.  _Where have they been since the 80's_ when the radicals started all this crap?  The moderates are nothing more than radicals that haven't entered the fight yet.


O' golly gosh.... have read up on the 1980's ever... those 'radicals' as you call them, where used by the West in it's war with Russia.. the West paid and protected those 'radicals' , the West helped to spread the words of those 'radicals', our 'radicals' 

the West of the 1980's helped to spread jihad all across Russia's East and China's north... those Western paid 'radicals' did a very good job with the arms and training they got from the West.. it was not until the crimes on 9/11 hit the West, did the West try to distance it's self from those 'radicals'

it was only after 9/11 did people like yourself turn themselves against all Muslims... and found must of those Western Muslims where doing no more then yourself, blind to what was happening and working hard for their family's growth

----------

